

Ask HN: What Are Some Locally Copy-able Enterprise Startup Models? - iag

Hello all,<p>I'm working on a project to document the world's startup ecosystems. I want to get the community to help on on something.<p>Here's a list of consumer startup models that I believe can be copied if it the model doesn't exist locally already. I'd love your feedback and what you think are copy-able b2b startup models. Thanks!<p>Transportation - Uber<p>Entertainment - Yelp<p>Recruiting - Monster<p>Dating - eHarmony<p>Real estate - Trulia<p>Rental - Airbnb<p>Gaming - Zynga<p>Communication - Whatsapp<p>Deals - Groupon<p>Online retail - Amazon<p>Search - Google<p>Community - Craigslist<p>Social news - Reddit<p>Payment - Paypal<p>Microwork - Taskrabbit<p>Education - Coursera<p>Health - webMD<p>Subscription - Birchbox<p>Travel - Kayak<p>Blogging - Tumbler<p>Dining - Opentable<p>Ticketing - Stubhub<p>Events - Eventbrite
======
hboon
Mobile POS and merchant backend - Square

Loyalty programs - Punched/Google

------
propercoil
Q&A - quora

